# Ovulation and promiscuity?



## ticklemegreen (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this, sorry in advance if it's not!

I've noticed I tend to feel more promiscuous, I guess?, during/around ovulation. I don't mean I want to go cheat on my husband every time I ovulate. I just notice men more I guess. I have more _sexual_ thoughts about random men I see on the street. I feel more flirty. lol I don't know. I've not been able to find too much infomation about this through google. There was an article or two about it though. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## KJoslyn78 (Jun 3, 2007)

totally!

My libido normally is normally non-exsistent, except around the time i ovulate. I know it, without fail, every month. Like you, i wouldn't cheat, but i have a lot more sexual thoughts and a lot of fansties. I am a LOT more sexual with my husband during that time as well (and most months, only those few days). I've never heard of anyone else, or any articles on it, but biologiclly it makes sense to me (it's the kick in the pants to try and make baby!)


----------



## cubanamami (Mar 8, 2007)

This happens to me too some months. In fact I went to a wedding one night I o'd and you would have thought I was JLo or something strutting my stuff. I felt so sexy and was flirting up a storm. Luckily my hubby didn't mind and I just rolled with it cause it felt pretty good to feel so confident.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, the only time I have any real interest in sex, or make a lot of dirty jokes or take things as euphemisms, is when my estrogen must be high because all signs point to fertile. Totally normal. DH loves such times.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Yup, it's totally normal.


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep, scientists have been studying the phenomenon for quite a while. There are some good refs in this link. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1559901/


----------



## BabyMae09 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh - yes!!! That's how I know I'm about to ovulate. Usually within a day/12 hours before I O, I get this way.

Haha it's a good thing I figured out what was going on; because I used to feel SO guilty about it! Now I just act flirty if I want to - DH doesn't care - he knows me well







and get over it.

About the article:

I am highly satisfied with my current relationship; however - we don't get in enough time for UKW so I'm left with random flirting and fantasies.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay for nature! LOL

Even pregnant I get it around the same time of month I would be ovulating (within a week after the new moon... so horribly in-the-mood right now though Im 39w1d pregnant!)


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

I haven't noticed myself becoming interested in a greater variety of people, but I have noticed an increase in my sex drive around the time I should be ovulating.

Here's a loosely related fun fact: Strippers make more money when ovulating.

I've also heard that a study has found that women vacuum more when ovulating, apparently due to some kind of nesting instinct. I hating vacuums (because of the sound they make), but I did once go nuts and scrub the bathroom walls when I normally ignore that sort of thing.


----------



## samkris123 (Sep 9, 2010)

I learned about this concept in college. It is a fact that women have a higher sex drive during/around the time they ovulate. Another interesting fact is that women are more attracted to men with scruffy facial hair, or any facial hair for that matter, during this time as well. It all goes back to our primal instinct to find a strong man to father our children. I know it sounds a little far fetched (the facial hair study), but studies have shown this to be true.


----------

